# Hi from Ohio



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Stac! Iâ€™m Cole (or Coley, heh) Iâ€™m 22 and I kind of ride my 7 year old Thoroughbred (weâ€™re still training).

I once wanted to do jumping, but never got the chance too.

I love punk rock too, and Hot Topic is totally the store of stores. Even the prices kill me heheh.

Weâ€™d love to see some pictures of â€œyourâ€ horses! I just love greys.


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

ooh.....Heres some pictures!!!

This is Astro, or Asty ro ro, after a long jumping practice:









Here he is after a show, as you can see his forelock is cirly from the braids:









And here he is just hangin:









This is Watson, or Sir Akward Man, jumpin his first time cross country:

















And of course, his gorgeous face....









So, those are my two favorite poneees...hope you think they are as cute as I do...


----------



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

Awww! They're adorable. How cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi welcome

Very nice horses!


----------

